# Rear motor mount replacment



## Huttig2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, was wondering if anyone here has ever replaced there rear motor mount closest to the firewall on a 2005 murano 2wd. Hoping to get some tips before I attempt to replace it. Thanks


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats an interesting question, I would be interested in leaning what events led up to you wanting to do a motor mount replacement.

I would be interested as I drive a '97 Nissan P/U, and my mechanic also recommended a motor mount replacement, however my brother, who is a A/C mechnaic said that motor mounts never need to be replaced.


----------

